# Winter Storage



## Warren504 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a 21Rs, and was wondering if I should store during the winter with slide in or out?
Currently it is stored slide in and has endured some hard rain storms with no leaks in the fall when the side was out.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I store mine closed with a lock on one latch to keep anybody from messing around with it. I also keep the trailer covered with an ADCO sfs aquashed cover for the winter. I think it will prolong the life of the seals,roof, etc. to keep it closed. No need to have it exposed to the elements if you don't have to IMO.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warren504 (Dec 7, 2003)

Where would be a good place to by a cover for my TT?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't remember where I got mine. I did a search on lycos or google for an adco sfs aquashed rv cover and was able to find one for a good price, about 75 bucks cheaper than my dealer. I know campingworld has them also.


----------



## Warren504 (Dec 7, 2003)

Does your cover have a access door that you can unzip to get into the trailer while the cover is on?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

No, mine doesn't have an access door. I am able to unbuckle one of the straps and slip under the cover to get the door open. It's not as convenient as having an access door, but it works.


----------

